# Raining Days



## CharNC (Aug 19, 2015)

We have been working on potty and crate training our little pup. It has been raining in the evening so in the morning the ground is pretty wet when we take him out. He has been going fine, mind you as quick as he can, he wants back inside, lol. But I am wondering what I should do after he comes in. If I don't do anything about his wet feet and legs he ends up smelling in his crate by noon. 

So what do you guys do? 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

If my two have been for a walk and it's raining, providing they're not muddy just wet they get a good rub down with some old towels and then just lay in the kitchen on even more towels until they're dry. 
Obviously if it's the case of being muddy they're showered and dried with the hair dryer. This Molly doesn't mind, but SIDS a little reserved when it comes to the dryer. Not a problem as he doesn't take so long to dry, because he's still got his puppy coat. 
Now if they go in the garden, this is a different thing. My garden comes straight into the lounge so I've taught them to sit and they have their paws wiped before coming in. Molly even sits and lifts her own paws one at a time ready to be wiped.They dont spend too long in the garden when it's wet, just to do there business and eager to get back in. Such good doggies


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh the joys of soggy dogs.... this is the moment that you need to be really grateful that Pinto does not have hobbit feet and super hairy leg 
If mine are really wet I use the blaster - they are not overly keen on the experience, but resigned to it and very happy when it is over. We have piles of dog towels by the front door and by the back door - Dot frequently digs them into a nice big nest and lies in the middle of them! 
If they are muddy I rinse legs off before blasting.
12 muddy paws traipsing muddy prints through the house is NOT good. Inzi also manages to do impressive wall splattering by enthusiastic shaking - she is then dry to the touch - the walls not so


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a drawer full of towels at the back door for wet paws. Wet and muddy dogs get locked in the mudroom until they are dry(ish) and then brushed out. Really stinky muddy dogs get put in the sink for a bath and then sent outside to drip dry. The house I am renovating will have an industrial mop sink in the mudroom for wet dogs.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh fun, wet puppies! Our Sophie is quite the princess and hates the wet grass, we have to carry her out into the grass! I'm not going to drag her and she just refuses to go. If it's pouring rain, forget it, not a chance she's going outside. Occasionally we have used an umbrella but she isn't too fond of that either. 

We just towel her off afterwards and she is dry in no time. Most mornings the grass is just damp enough she is not thrilled about getting her precious tootsies wet. Maybe some rubber boots for the princess. Funny tho, she loves a bath.


----------

